# The Summer of the String Quartet – Part Three



## itywltmt

Part One: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/251-summer-string-quartet-part.html
Part Two: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/257-summer-string-quartet-part.html
Thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/13770-summer-string-quartet.html
(Still open for your suggestions)

This week's installment of TSotSQ will prinarily feature the Borromeo String Quartet, Quartet-in-Residence at the New England Conservatory of Music, in some performances from the Tapestry room of the Isabella Stewart Gardner Museum in Boston.

From this group of musicians, we will hear threee quartets by *Bartok*, *Mendelssohn *and *Debussy*, some of which were suggestions from our thread.

Since our musical holidays series travels to France this week, I thought I would add some French content. The *Ravel *quartet, which was a suggestion by many of you, was featured not too long ago on my Friday blog, and so I provide here a link to my "Internet Chamber Music Recital".

Two other quartets of note: the quartet by *Henri Dutilleux*, and a movement from the quartet by *Gabriel Faure *(you can explore further movements from MP3 lemon, but there seems to be a quality issue with the last two movements...)

I was tempted to add an honorable mention this week - Messiaen's _Quatuor pour la fin des temps_, but it is so lengthy, that I shall save it (and the site I found) for a blog post in September.

Enjoy!

*DETAILED PLAYLIST​**Claude DEBUSSY (1862 - 1918)*
String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
[Recommended by Olias - and a few more]
Performed by the Borromeo String Quartet
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/debussy_op10.mp3

*Béla BARTÓK (1881- 1945)*
String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 17
Performed by the Borromeo String Quartet
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/bartok_quartetaminor.mp3

*Felix MENDELSSOHN-BARTHOLDY (1809 -1849)*
[Recommended by jurianbai]
String Quartet in A minor, Op. 13
Performed by the Borromeo String Quartet
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/mendelssohn_op13.mp3

*Henri DUTILLEUX (*1916)*
_Ainsi la nuit_ ("Thus the night") (1976-77) 
(More about the work)
Performed by the Belcea Quartet





*Gabriel FAURE (1845-1924)*
First movement (_Allegro moderato_) from the String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
[Recommended by haydnfan]
Performed by the Amati Quartet
http://mp3lemon.org/song/64139/String Quartet In E Minor, Op 121-01 Allegro Moderato

*July 22 2011, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will be adding a new montage "Séjour musical en France" to its Pod-O-Matic Podcast. Read our English and French commentary July 22nd on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

